# Напечатали диск из стволовых клеток в 2019 году



## Вадимё (24 Апр 2022)

Источник: https://scientificrussia.ru/article...ochnye-diski-s-pomoshchyu-tkanevoj-inzhenerii

   Дегенерация межпозвоночного диска вызывает боль в спине и шее, иногда требуя операции по слиянию дисков. Хотя слияние может облегчить симптомы, оно не устраняет основную причину дегенерации. В качестве альтернативы слиянию Гуллбранд и его коллеги разработали тканеинженерные диски для замены диска путем прослоивания гидрогелевых и полимерных материалов, посеянных хрящевыми или мезенхимальными стволовыми клетками между бесклеточными полимерными концевыми пластинами. Инженерные диски интегрированы с нативными дисками, сохраняя свою структуру и демонстрируя почти нативные механические свойства через 5 месяцев после имплантации в модели замены диска грызуна. Аналогичные результаты наблюдались через 2 месяца после имплантации на модели козла, демонстрируя трансляционную осуществимость этого тканеинженерного подхода 
          Тканевая инженерия имеет большие перспективы для лечения прогрессирующей дегенерации межпозвоночного диска!  



Как ваше мнение, товарищи?🤨


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Апр 2022)

Вадимё написал(а):


> Как ваше мнение, товарищи?🤨


       ...   Тканевая инженерия имеет большие перспективы для лечения прогрессирующей дегенерации межпозвоночного диска! 
Как всегда у журналиста передернута цель и методика.
Надо так:
 Тканевая инженерия имеет большие перспективы для лечения.... *последствий*... прогрессирующей дегенерации межпозвоночного диска!


----------

